# removing SR Suntour XCR crank arms



## dimm0k (May 25, 2009)

I have a SR Suntour XCR crankset that I'm attempting to remove so I can check out the bottom bracket. Before getting to use a crank puller on the crank arms, there's a cap covering the slot that needs to be removed with a hex wrench. I've been able to remove the cap where the drivetrain is since the LBS might have removed it recently to do some work on the chainrings, however the cap on the other side I'm not able to even budge. I'm assuming because the drivetrain cap was removed via a counter-clockwise rotation of the hex wrench that the other side would be a clockwise rotation? Any tips on how to remove this cap?


----------



## etboost (Apr 9, 2010)

If that's a square taper, then.hex bolts u r talking about r regular thread, just use some muscule counterclock wise...


----------



## dimm0k (May 25, 2009)

ugh, I soaked that hole with WD40 overnight and then wiped up the excess this morning... unfortunately when I tried going counter-clockwise on that damned hex I was beginning to strip it with the amount of force I was using. I think I'm gonna have to take this into the LBS to have them have a crack at it unless there's any other suggestions?


----------

